# Low Blood Sugar?



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Last night Daisy had an attack of what I believe to be low blood sugar.
We were sitting on the couch, and Daisy was between my husbands leg and the arm of the couch. Suddenly she started arching her back over and over, shaking uncontrollably and making this funny smaking kinda sound with her mouth.
He handed her to me, and I called her name. She didnt look at me, she was just shaking and kind of staring blankly. I put her down on the ground and she kept kicking her back legs out like she was trying to get something off them, and she was stumbling sideways.
I opened a can of dog food, and she ate it like she hadn't eaten in a week!
Within a few minutes of eating the food, she was back to normal like nothing had ever happened!
This morning she was fine and ate her breakfast like normal. So strange~
She will be 7 yrs old in a couple weeks-


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Katie did you call the vet ? Had Daisy not eaten for awhile? and that is why you think low blood sugar? What about a seizure? 
Hope little Miss Daisy is okay.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

It sounds like it may have been a seizure. Our epileptic dogs were always ravenous afterward as the seizure itself burns a lot of calories. 

I hope she's okay. Hugs to Daisy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh NO, how scary!!
I hope that this was a one time thing! Have any of your other dogs experienced something like this?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You know what- I had low blood sugar on the brain and never thought it could be a seziure! She actually had an epposide over the summer where her whole body went stiff and her front legs were sticking out, it lasted maybe 10 seconds. It was over so quick I never thought much about it after that. I was just talking with Brooklyn this afternoon and she reminded me about the other episode.
I will have to keep an eye on her-


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this Katie - definitely sounds like a seizure. I've recently been dealing with seizures with Cody (he's about 4.5 - 5.5 years old). I was surprised to read how many dogs suffer from seizures - many without any compromise on their quality (or length) of life. They're definitely scary to observe. I hope everything works out okay.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, how scarry!!! I also think it might have been a seizure. I would check with my vet.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Daisy! That must have been so scary! It sounds like a seizure to me too. 
Let us know how she is doing.


----------

